# WoodPecker deterent paint additive



## Conley (Dec 6, 2010)

Doing some serious research on this to see if it's possible. I have found some products out there but was hoping that somebody out there has sucessfully
added a woodpecker detterent to a solid stain and it did'nt fail. 
I am going to be doing a cedar siding job with solid stain over 10 year old semi.
The home owner has a friend who he would like to deter from his siding. It only goes after the south wall and has left it's mark. Homeowner is doing other steps to keep woody away, but wants to leave him with a bad taste in his mouth should he ever come to fest upon his home again. He does not want to harm our feathered ally just protect his home. The couple additives i have found are safe but taste real bad. Please help if you can.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Although illegal, one of these works wonders


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Try a bug additive. Get rid of the birds food, the bird will go away.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't think birds have taste buds..


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

Put a couple of rubber snakes around the house, in the gutters and what not.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Roamer said:


> Put a couple of rubber snakes around the house, in the gutters and what not.


My mom did that on her deck railing. Its actually worked. Wasn't woodpeckers, but birds in general crapping all over the place.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

A customer had problems with woodpeckers and he purchased some fake hawks that he placed around the property.this scared the woodpeckers having some birds of prey around.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Mylar bird tape works well too. The movement keeps them scared off. As the birds move on to other feeding areas you can remove it. Garden stores and HD carry it.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

researchhound said:


> Mylar bird tape works well too. The movement keeps them scared off. As the birds move on to other feeding areas you can remove it. Garden stores and HD carry it.


Looks like a rubber snake!


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

A bunch of years ago I was climbing a 40 footer up to the top of this dormer and just as my eyes pass the gutter I see a four foot snake staring back at me. It is a wonder that I didn't fall of that ladder, I did scream like a little girl though.

The homeowner came out and apologized for not warning me about her rubber snakes.


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

Plastic owls i had the same problem not with peckers but birds in general just put one of those suckers up there and problem solved lol.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Plastic snakes and plastic owls are pretty effective.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

I have cedar siding on my house. A couple of years back a woodpecker was making a hole in the siding so I cut it out with a hole saw and cut a plug to fit. Then I caulked the plug in and doused the caulk with red pepper. He came back the next day, took a few pecks and that's the last I saw of him. Then I painted over the plug with solid color stain. I don't know if you can add red pepper to solid color stain but if the bird is only working on a couple of areas this might work for you.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Gwarel said:


> I have cedar siding on my house. A couple of years back a woodpecker was making a hole in the siding so I cut it out with a hole saw and cut a plug to fit. Then I caulked the plug in and doused the caulk with red pepper. He came back the next day, took a few pecks and that's the last I saw of him. Then I painted over the plug with solid color stain. I don't know if you can add red pepper to solid color stain but if the bird is only working on a couple of areas this might work for you.


 Woody Woodpepper!:whistling2:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Years ago we always had huge gardens. On day I was out driving some stakes in the ground when I looked up to see some robins about fifty feet away digging at some corn seeds I'd just planted. I yelled and threw my hammer and damn if I didn't nail one of the little suckers right in the head. Didn't really mean to kill him... just wanted to scare em off.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

researchhound said:


> Years ago we always had huge gardens. On day I was out driving some stakes in the ground when I looked up to see some robins about fifty feet away digging at some corn seeds I'd just planted. I yelled and threw my hammer and damn if I didn't nail one of the little suckers right in the head. Didn't really mean to kill him... just wanted to scare em off.



But did you scare the others from returning again?


this is a pretty good wood pecker deterrent,


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> But did you scare the others from returning again?
> 
> 
> this is a pretty good wood pecker deterrent,


The stakes I was hammering in were for the bird tape. Used to suspend it over the newly planted beds. Though I do recall my uncle hanging dead crows around his farm garden. Don't know if that ever worked at keeping the crows away.

Actually, she would deter just about any kind - wood or otherwise. :shutup:


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

lmfao woodpeckers!? 

i've never even seen a woodpecker in my life. my parents got rid of the woodpecker hassling them with a raquet ball. they threw the ball at it a few times and it didn't come back. i got mad at them cos i at least wanted to see it...


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

jenni said:


> lmfao woodpeckers!?
> 
> i've never even seen a woodpecker in my life. my parents got rid of the woodpecker hassling them with a raquet ball. they threw the ball at it a few times and it didn't come back. i got mad at them cos i at least wanted to see it...


We have the big Pileated Woodpeckers (16-19" long) everywhere around here. They get to hammering on the metal chimney tops (mating season) and you can hear them for quite a ways. They're pretty impressive birds but they can quickly do a lot of damage to wood siding.


----------



## GuyWhoKnows (Apr 13, 2010)

Put up a sign that says *"GO AWAY, YOU ARE NOT WELCOMED IN THESE PARTS"*


----------



## DonP (Jul 18, 2012)

This won't help your situation, but maybe another... A rat trap screwed to the siding and set near the hole works well.


----------

